# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Zihin okuma uzmanları

## axuliuma

Zihin okuma uzmanları ve Danıştayğdan rahatsız olanlar! .......Aslan Blut

Bir ara bahsetmiştim; lise öğrencisiyken arkadaşlarımızdan biri insan düşüncesini okuyacak bir sistem geliştireceğini söylüyordu. Sonra ne yaptı bilmiyorum ama eğer bu sistemi geliştirmişse, mutlaka Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gül, Devlet Bakanı Mehmet Ali şahin ile Adalet Bakanı ve Hükümet Sözcüsü Cemil üiçekğin bu buluştan haberi vardır! Son zamanlardaki zihin okumalarından böyle bir sonuç çıkıyor!
Biliyorsunuz petrol ve bor yatakları ile ilgilenen emekli bir subay İstanbulğda öldürülmüştü. Olay hala aydınlanmış değil! Sanıklar, öldürülen kişinin hapisteki liderlerinin zihnini yönlendirdiğini iddia etmişti! 

***
Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek, Danıştay Baskını ile ilgili olarak, ğZihinsel bağlantı kuruluyor ama hukuki bağlantı kurmak gerekirğ gibi bir şeyler söyledi. Ne de olsa hukuk mektebinde okumuş; bir soruşturmada en önemli konunun illiyet bağı, yani sebep-sonuç ilişkisi olduğunu biliyor. 
Fakat ğzihinsel bağlantığ derken, Cemil üiçek, özellikle Mehmet Ali şahinğin konumuna düşüyor! şahin, cumhuriyet başsavcısı imiş gibi cinayetin arkasındaki örgütü tespit ederek televizyondan ilan etmişti biliyorsunuz. Diyordu ki, ğBu kızılelmacılar, ülkenin işgal edildiğini düşünüyor, dolayısıyla cinayeti onlar işletmiştir!ğ 
şahinğin bu mantığını, devlet adamlığını bir kenara bırakın, beş yaşında bir çocuk bile geliştiremezdi! üünkü, hukuk somut delil arar, kimsenin zihnini okumaz! 
üstelik ğkızılelma koalisyonuğ lafını ilk defa kullanan Radikal gazetesiydi! Bu duruma göre Radikal gazetesinde, birkaç yıl önce bu başlığı kullanarak böyle bir koalisyon olduğunu ilan edenler örgütü biliyor demektir! 
Zihin okuma yöntemi henüz hukukun araçlarından biri değildir ama benim lisedeki arkadaşım böyle bir alet geliştirmiş olsaydı, savcıların hemen yukarıda adı geçenler hakkında soruşturma başlatması gerekirdi. Zira, Danıştay kararlarını yerden yere vuran, hatta kınayan kişi en başta Sayın Başbakan idi! üstelik, vatanın ekonomik değerlerinin gelişigüzel satılmasına karşı çıkan da Danıştay İkinci Dairesi idi. Bu sözde özelleştirmeleri kim destekliyor, kim karşı çıkıyor, buna da bakmak lazımdı! 
Görülüyor ki, şahinğin mantığına göre Danıştay İkinci Dairesi de ülkenin işgaline, verdiği özelleştirmeleri iptal kararları ile direniyordu. O halde onlar da kızılelmacıydı. Sonuçta nasıl bir tablo çıkıyor? şahinğin ortaya attığı iddiaya göre kızılelmacılar, kızılelmacıları öldürmüş oluyor!
üyle ya tetikçi de kızılelmacı ilan edilmedi mi? 
Kızılelmacıların Danıştay ile ne sorunu vardı ki böyle bir cinayeti işletsinler. Aksine Danıştay ile sorunu olanlar, ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı sözcüsü ile Sayın Başbakan idi! ABD, özelleştirmelerin iptalinden, Sayın Başbakan ise türban kararından rahatsız olduklarını beyan etmemiş miydi? 

***
üzetle, bütün bu tavırlar, ucuz akıl yürütmeler, gerek siyaset gerek hukuk gerekse medya adına utanç vericidir. Ben bu yaşıma kadar Türkiyeğde böyle komik bir akıl yürütmenin ve böyle çirkin bir kampanyanın başka bir örneğine rastlamadım. 
Türkiyeğnin bütün ekonomik değerlerinin küresel sermayeye teslim edilmekte olduğu bir gerçek değil midir. Buna karşı çıkanların, Türkiyeğyi istikrarsızlığa sürükleyecek bir cinayetten sorumlu tutulması, herhalde satışların önündeki engelleri tamamen ortadan kaldırmak amacına dönüktür. Küresel sermayenin temsilcileri, İstanbulğda iki defa Sayın Başbakan ile Türkiyeğnin bütün ekonomik varlıklarını paylaşma toplantısı yapmadı mı? 
Hatta bunlardan biri, ğSilahımız dolu, uygun kuşu bekliyoruzğ diye küstahça bir ifade de kullanmadı mı? 
11 ülkeden, ciroları yaklaşık 900 milyar euroyu bulan 19 çokuluslu şirketin üst düzey yöneticisi, 2005 yılı Nisan ayında İstanbulğda Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan başkanlığında 2.Yatırım Danışma Konseyi Toplantısığnda ne konuştu? Toplantıda İtalyağdan 4, ABDğden 3, Almanya ğdan 3, Japonyağdan 2 olmak üzere, Lüksemburg, Fransa, İngiltere, Hollanda, Güney Kore, İsrail ve Kanadağdan toplam 19 firmanın başkanları veya ikinci başkanları hazır bulunmuştu. 

Toplantıda Ford, Citigroup, Newmont Mining, Metro AG, BNP Paribas, Arcelor, Hyundai, Unilever, ISCAR, Merloni, Fiat, Telecom Italia ve Pirelli, Toyota, Nortel, Corus, Mitsui, Daimler Chrysler ve Unicredit şirketlerinin yöneticileri de bulunuyordu. Bu toplantıdan bir yıl önce de dünya ekonomisini elinde bulunduran 8 ailenin liderleri, Dünya Bankası Başkanı James Wolfensohnğun özel uçağı ile Türkiyeğyi paylaşmaya gelmişti.
O toplantının adı da Yatırım Danışma Konseyi idi.
Danıştay, bu toplantılarda alınan kararları mı geciktiriyordu yoksa? 
Yabancıların İstanbul Borsasığndan çekilmesi ile Danıştay baskınının aynı tarihlere rastlaması da bir tesadüf mü?
Zihin okuyoruz ya!

----------

